# Killing algae



## roundmomo (Feb 18, 2014)

I have a red rock which i plan on reusing but it is covered in algae. 
I took it out and give it a good scrub. But due to the rough surface i could not completely remove them.
Is it possible to boil them in hot water to completely remove them?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Do not boil a rock. Bleach will kill most stuff. Just make sure to rinse well

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------

